# NREMT 'Transition'



## wandering_idiot (Jun 20, 2011)

I've read it. I've hunted around looking for further info. I've asked people, and I've asked various state agencies... no one has a clue. I'd call NR myself but, for some reason, my sat phone can't handle touch-tone menus and hangs up.

Here's the link: Removed, but you can google NREMT Transition blah, blah, blah, and find it.

Alright, I can't post the link as I don't have enough posts... moving on...

So do I have to take additional courses? Why two of them? What's to be covered in one that's not going to be covered in the other?  What am I supposed to learn that's expanded/decreased my scope of practice as a para?

My state licensure doesn't apply as I don't live in the states, nor work there.

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## firetender (Jun 20, 2011)

not sure what you're asking for, please try again


----------



## wandering_idiot (Jun 20, 2011)

On the NREMT website, there is no clear explanation as to what this transition course actually is and what the content for paramedics will be... and/or how it's different than the last course we took.  

Is this a separate course from the NR refresher, or will it be incorporated into the normal 48 hour course? Or is there going to be any change at all? 

The impression I'm getting from the NR website is that there really isn't anything that is going to change for paramedics in regards to this transition.  If that is the case, why bring it up?  Am I just seeing something that's not there?

As I've stated before, I've asked around, including state agencies, and haven't gotten any answer in regards to this (although they intimately know how I can go about getting a state license in their state).


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

As far as I know, for medics it's just gonna be tossed into their refresher course. EMT-I is the level that's really getting shaken up where the I/99s will have to take a bridge course to get to medic or drop down to AEMT level. I will have to take a transition course for AEMT (as an I/85 now) but talk at first was that it would be like medic and just part of the refresher course.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 20, 2011)

There was a brief summary in an NREMT email last week. Let me dig up and copy to. Give me a few minutes...

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/transition_policy.asp


----------



## wandering_idiot (Jun 20, 2011)

That's the link I was trying earlier, but didn't have enough posts.

Thanks


----------



## bstone (Jun 24, 2011)

This is all fuzted up.

In New Hampshire (where I trained as an Intermediate) we used the 99 book, took 99 exams and our protocols are 85% of the 99 standard. The NH legislature futzed it up by not allowing certain 99 things, so we had to take the 85 exam.

The registry will now require us to take a 'transition' course and exam. The course will teach us things below our current level and then require us to take a test on it. We will still operate far beyond the 85 standard but not quite up to the 99 standard. That makes zilch sense.

It's all futzed up. The registry isn't helping.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jun 28, 2011)

bstone said:


> This is all fuzted up.
> 
> In New Hampshire (where I trained as an Intermediate) we used the 99 book, took 99 exams and our protocols are 85% of the 99 standard. The NH legislature futzed it up by not allowing certain 99 things, so we had to take the 85 exam.
> 
> ...



Lots of places use the 99 standard, since the textbooks tend to be current and have more information, so they can be more easily used any states curriculum. I'll be using a 99 text for my 85 cert this fall.


----------



## bstone (Jun 28, 2011)

> Lots of places use the 99 standard, since the textbooks tend to be current and have more information, so they can be more easily used any states curriculum. I'll be using a 99 text for my 85 cert this fall.


I don't think you understand. We used 99 books, took the 99 tests and learned 99 protocols. We didn't skip over the parts of the book that weren't applicable- we did it all.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jun 29, 2011)

bstone said:


> I don't think you understand. We used 99 books, took the 99 tests and learned 99 protocols. We didn't skip over the parts of the book that weren't applicable- we did it all.



I see, you took a 99 class, but you were given an 85 cert because that's just what your state does. Stinks, but I guess thats one of the problems that should disappear with the new standards.


----------



## wadford (Jun 29, 2011)

My instructor was talking about this the other week (post NREMT student here) and he said that if we wanted to go for the medic class that we would have to take a bridge course or something because we started the class before the "new stuff" came out.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2011)

wadford said:


> My instructor was talking about this the other week (post NREMT student here) and he said that if we wanted to go for the medic class that we would have to take a bridge course or something because we started the class before the "new stuff" came out.



Your instructor would be wrong unless he's talking about the I/99 to medic bridge. From what I've been told, Medics just get the update in their normal refresher.


----------



## wadford (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm just a basic


----------



## bstone (Jun 30, 2011)

> I see, you took a 99 class, but you were given an 85 cert because that's just what your state does. Stinks, but I guess thats one of the problems that should disappear with the new standards.



Yup, pretty much. Frustratingly, tho, the NREMT will require us to take a class and take a test for stuff we already know and do.


----------



## Joey (Jun 30, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> There was a brief summary in an NREMT email last week. Let me dig up and copy to. Give me a few minutes...
> 
> https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/transition_policy.asp



Never got that e mail.

According to that a NREMT-B has to transition to the NREMT & to facilitate that we have to take a state-approved transition course and test...to stay at the exact same level with the same skill sets. Yet it's a course and test where the NREMT get's even more money...t

What happens when your state told the NREMT to pound sand & they do not honor certificates from that agency...and they do not approve a state transition course.

Totally jacked up and wrong...especially when it's a private for profit certifying company & does not carry any national recognition across the board...


----------



## bryncvp (Jun 30, 2011)

bstone said:


> This is all fuzted up.
> 
> In New Hampshire (where I trained as an Intermediate) we used the 99 book, took 99 exams and our protocols are 85% of the 99 standard. The NH legislature futzed it up by not allowing certain 99 things, so we had to take the 85 exam.
> 
> ...




In RI we have something similar...we learned out of 99 and medic books but were elidgible to take our state EMT-Cardiac test. We do things beyond what a 99 is able to do and many of our skills and meds are what medics usually do, but when calling the NR to see what NR test I could take....I can only take the 85 exam. I have no idea why that is...in RI I can push morphine, do a 12 lead, pace, cardiovert and use a host of medications with out med control verbally ok-ing it...yet I can only take the 85 exam. The other kicker is that the Caridac cert is only good in RI, so if I ever move, I am restricted to the 85 skills. I have no idea how they are going to handle the transition...I wouldn't mind getting that NRAEMT level cert, but I am not sure how much of a bridge course I would need to take. I guess that is up to the RI EMS office.....

anyway..back to reviewing for my 85 exam...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks like I'll be able to get my registry paramedic back.  BTW, screw them, I'm still going to put NREMT-P after my name.


----------



## wandering_idiot (Jun 30, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Looks like I'll be able to get my registry paramedic back.  BTW, screw them, I'm still going to put NREMT-P after my name.



Yeah, I'd keep confusing people with my Non-rebreather looking title


----------

